# Beztēma >  Go green make a panel.

## kamis

http://www.quadmodsusa.com/solarcells.html
Veikals kurā var nopirkt neiekapsulētus saules paneļus. Šādus paneļus var iebūvēt kādā ierīcē vai transporta līdzeklī. Paneļi ir diezgan efektīvi un salīdzinoši labaki par tiem, kas nopērkami Tevalo veikalā (tieši mazie paneļi). Lai savienotu paneļus būs nepieciešama īpšs flomis ar ko "noalvo" paneli un vēlāk pie tā lodē īpašu metāla lenti. Pie pozitīvā pola, ko novada no paneļa apakšas, pielodē metāla plāksnītes ar īpašu lodalvu. Kad panelis salodēts tas ir jāiekapsulē, lai to nesabojātu ārējie faktori. Iekapsulēšanai pieejams 0,5 Kg SlyGard.
Šeit video, kur taisa rūpnieciskus paneļus. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYeynLy6pj8&NR=1
Vecis pats salicis savus paneļus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhnOe4DZSpQ
Noderīga literatūra http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power
Pasts no augsupminētā veikala maksā 30$. Aicinu apvienot pasutijumus, lai samazinātu pasta izmaksas. 
Savus pasūtijumus līdzu sūtīt uz tankys@inbox.lv
Saņematies, esiet zaļi. Piasūtījumus gaidu līdz šīs nedēļas baigām.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cenas vispar krīt. Piemeram, siltuma pārneses variants jau ir ap 400Ls ar visiem vakuumiem.

----------


## Delfins

Kad būs man māja tad arī domāšu  :: 
pagaidām - bezjēga  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

no izstādes

----------


## zicis

Atvaļinājumu tas saits panēmis, laikam tapēc tās sollar celles apskatīt nevar. Vai man tā vienīganm te rādās.

----------


## kamis

Pasūtījams tikek atlikts līdz 2 aprīlim. Pašlaik jau pieteikušies varāki cilvēki un pasta izmaksas ir sarukušas.
Ja ko vēlaties varu visu pastāstīt.
Lieākie pieejamie paneļi ir 4"x4", kas dod 0,5v 4A 2W un maksā 3$ gabalā. Ja šo paneli samazina tad tas dod mazāk ampērus.
Lai paneļus savienotu jāiepērk atribūtika pa 22,95$.

----------


## zicis

Skaities tikai sūtījumu netaisi lielāku par 150 eirikiem laikam būs ķēpa ar mutiošanu.

----------


## sharps

Turpinot sho teemu. Vai ir veel kaads kas shiis celles veeleejaas pasuutiit? No manas puses ir veel viens cilveeks kursh gribeeja iegaadaaties, bet netika tajaa pasuutiitaaju baraa. Ja kas dodiet zinju. Vinjs ir gatavs suutiit 25 Celles pa 2W.

----------


## kamis

> Turpinot sho teemu. Vai ir veel kaads kas shiis celles veeleejaas pasuutiit? No manas puses ir veel viens cilveeks kursh gribeeja iegaadaaties, bet netika tajaa pasuutiitaaju baraa. Ja kas dodiet zinju. Vinjs ir gatavs suutiit 25 Celles pa 2W.


 Vispār man pieteicās vēlviens gribētājs.
Varbūt viņi divai var apvienoties.
Viņa e-kaste zigu@inbox.lv

----------


## kamis

Ir doma uztaisī radiovadāmu mašīnīti ar saules paneļiem. Tākā mašīna visu laiku pārvietosies un mainīsies saules novietojums pret saules paneli, paneli vajg uztaisī automātiski grozāmu. 
Mana ideja ir pa apli izvietot fotodiodes dažādos leņķos pret zemi un kopā varētu būt 24 sensori. Un tam visam pa vidu mikrokontrolielieris, kas atrod sensoru, kas uzrāda vislielāko gaismas daudzumu un novieto saules paneli attiecīgajā pozīcijā. Saules paneli centrā varētu novietot uz lodes un to kustinātu modeļu servo.
Programmēšana nav mana stiprā puse tādēļ aicinu kādu palīdzēt šī projekta tapšanā.

----------


## jeecha

Ja mashiiniite ar saules panelja laukumu A braukaa pa plakni ar lenkji B pret sauli (un neesmu pilniibaa aizmirsis gjeometriju) tad saules apspiideetaa laukuma ekvivalents buus A*sinB.

Pirms taisiit saules panelja groziishanu varbuut der pareekjinaat elektriibas "bilanci' plaanotajai mashiiniitei... piemeeram vai panelja groziishana nepateerees vairaak energjijas nekaa tiks ieguuts groziishanas rezultaataa. Vai tieshaam ir jeega groziit paneli ja ieguvums pie saules 45 graadu lenjkjii buus tikai 30%? Kautkaa ljoti shaubos...

----------


## kamis

Paredzētā saules paneļa jauda būs 6W, Plānotā motora jauda ir 5,6W. 
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/s...ec_Micro_Servo
Lūk mazas servas, kas patērē baigi maz ( varbū kādi 20mA uz 4v)
Tākā verķis ir radovadāms uztvērējs patērē 11Ma uz 4v un stūres serva būs biki jaudīgāka- 50mA uz 4v

Modelim vajag stabilu enerģijas vavotu un varētu būt problēmas ar saules paneli, kad tas nonāk ēnā, tādēļ vēl  vajadzētu mazu akumulātoru, kas kalpo kā minimāls rezerves enerģijas avots.

Vit ir jēga grozīt paneli, jo saule nekad nespīd no augšas un tādēl tavā ģeometrijas formulā jāievieš izmaiņās.

----------


## karloslv

Projekts baigi interesants (oftopiks gan šajā tēmā). Patiesībā motoru jauda (maksimālā?) te neko daudz nenozīmē, daudz svarīgāk ir braukšanas/patēriņa režīms. Motori strāvu visvairāk patērēs ieskrienoties, bet vienmērīgi braucot pa taisnu gabalu patēriņš būs relatīvi mazs. Kaut vai nelielā kalnā braucot, ievērojami pieaugs strāva, u.t.t. 6W panelis neizklausās pēc lielas jaudas rezerves, un saule tik tiešām nespīdēs visu laiku, tādēļ stipri jāapdomā, kā tādu modeli varēs lietot. Manuprāt prātīgi būtu ielikt vismaz pāris vatstundu akumulatoru, lai modelim pietiek rezerves, lai aizbrauktu līdz saulainai vietai un uzlādētos. Ņem vēl vērā, ka lādēšanu arī nevar veikt pārāk ātri, litija jonu akumulatorus var lādēt ar 1C, reizēm 2C strāvu.

----------


## jeecha

Pag pag, nekaadas izmainjas gjeometrijas formulaa nav nepiecieshamas... runa tak gaaja par lenjkji starp plakni un gaismas vektoru (kas ir 90 graadi, respektiivi sin(90)=1, ja saule spiid perpendikulaari plaknei, tjip no augshas).

Tie 6W ir panelja nominaalaa jauda vai paarbaudiita praksee muusu regjionaa? Jo man kautkaa ir maz paarlieciibas ka no panelja ar 6W nominaalo jaudu var latvijas zaalienaa tieshaam kautko tuvu nominaalam izspiest (es gan neesmu speciaalists, ar saules paneljiem speeleejies neesmu, vienkaarshi "common sense").

Par akumulatoru - taa jau parasti arii dara - ar paneli laadee akjiiti no kura savukaart darbina visu elektroniku un elektromehaaniku. Tas gan protams atkal rada papildus energjijas zudumus - gan sprieguma regulatoraa pirms akumulatora, gan sildot pashu akumulatoru laadeejot.

----------


## kamis

> Pag pag, nekaadas izmainjas gjeometrijas formulaa nav nepiecieshamas... runa tak gaaja par lenjkji starp plakni un gaismas vektoru (kas ir 90 graadi, respektiivi sin(90)=1, ja saule spiid perpendikulaari plaknei, tjip no augshas).


 Bet saule nekad nespīd no augšas. Ja tā spīdētu no augšas tad nekādi paneļu bīdītāji nebūtu nepieciešami.

Paneļi praksē nav pārbaudīti.

Protams enerģijas bilance ir svarīga, bet vēl svarīgāk pašlaik ir uzbūvēt paneļa grozītāju.

----------


## jeecha

Nee, tu laikam joprojaam nesaprati - taa gjeometrija kaareiz arii paskaidroja kaads energjijas daudzums tiks ieguuts no panelja ja saule nav perpendikulaari. Respektiivi ja saule spiidees 45 graados tad tavaa gadiijumaa tas buus 6W*sin(45)=~4.2W (pienjemot ka reaali ieguutaa energjija atbilst papiiraa rakstiitajai, kas protams nav taisniiba, reaali noteikti buus mazaak). Taatad aktuaals ir jautaajums vai tie 1.8W (ko tu teoreetiski ieguutu ideaali pagriezhot paneli pret sauli visu laiku) tik tieshaam ir vairaak par to cik tu izteereesi paneli grozot (servo, sensori, elektronika kas reekjina kur jaagriezh). Un man tomeer ir aizdomas ka beigu beigaas nekaadi energjijas ieguvumi no taas groziishanas nebuus, visa konstrukcija paliks krietni sarezhgjiitaaka (arii smagaaka) - respektiivi panelja groziishana nav pati labaakaa ideja.

Panelju groziishana ir veertiiga lieliem paneljiem kad energjija kas tiek pateereeta grozot paneljus ir nesaliidzinaami mazaaka par starpiibu kaada tiek ieguuta groziishanas rezultaataa... un shis manupraat nav tas gadiijums.

Ja es domaatu buuveet shaadu rotaljlietu - es tomeer saakumaa praksee paarbaudiitu reaalos apstaakljos cik tad daudz energjijas var ieguut ar izveeleetaa izmeera paneli. Kaa jau katraa projektaa - jaasaak ar lielaakajiem riskiem un nezinaamajiem. Un shai gadiijumaa manupraat kaareiz panelja ieguutaas energjijas daudzums praktiskos apstaakljos ir vislielaakais risks kursh var pilniibaa izmainiit visu projektu.

----------


## zzz

Kaa jau te tika mineets, reaalaa vajadziiba peec saules baterijas orienteeshanas ir nu taa, viduveeji nosaciita.

Tomeer plaanotaa stila mashiiniiti cilveeki buuvee ne gluzhi taapeec ka vajag, bet gan taapeec ka gribaas, un grozosha saules baterija izskataas kruta.

http://edu.prometey.org/library/book/17656.html

Karoche aiziet, nokachaa tur to graamatinju, ir tur iekshaa heliostats un pat bez mikrokontrolera.

*Ciitiigi* apdomaat/pareekjinaat plaanotaas mashiiniites energjeetiku vajag gan tik un taa.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_t ... oking&aq=f
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_t ... anics&aq=f

planet mechanics pret sauli savu paeljas cepamo orientēja  pēc naglas - ja 90 gr - ēnas nav

----------


## kamis

> Respektiivi ja saule spiidees 45 graados tad tavaa gadiijumaa tas buus 6W*sin(45)=~4.2W


 Bļin. Par 0 grādu plakni vajag peiņemt plakni kas ir 90grādu leņķī pret sauli! Tātad ja saule spīd 45 grādos pret zemi un panelis novietots paralēli zemei, tad 6W*sin(45)=~4.2W.[attachment=0:a4um4s49]saule.JPG[/attachment:a4um4s49]

----------


## jeecha

Un vai tad tieshi sho es tev visu laiku neskaidroju?!? Tad nu atliek jautaajums vai deelj 1.8W (patiesiibaa mazaak njemot veeraa energjiju pateereetu groziishanai) ir jeega buuveet superduper mashineeriju kas groza paneli (ideaalaa variantaa 2 plaknees)...

----------


## kamis

Es paredzu ka grozīšanas mehānismi patērēs ne vairāk kā 100mA, tas sanāk 0,4W, tātad ieguvums būs 1,4W.

Kad atnāks paneļi, vaikšu mērijumus un tad spriedīšu par projektu turpmāko attīstību.

----------


## kamis

Tātad pirms vairāk nekā mēneša kopā sametās 6 cilvēki un pasūtīja saules paneļus 170$ vērtībā. Pārsvarā cilvēki ņēma paneļus Saules kausa vajadzībām, bet bija arī viens cilvēks, kuru atradu Tevalo forumā un viņš iegādājās 25 4x4 paneļus.

neskatoties uz to, ka pasūtījums tika veikts laicīgi tas līdz manīm nonāca precīzi pēc mēneša. Atnāca diezgan paliela kaste un tā bija pilna ar S veida putuplasta gabaliņiem un tajos iekšā bija saules paneļi. Saules paneļi bija salikti kopā pa vienādiem izmēriem un visi kopā ielikti pūšļmaisiņos. Transportējot neviens panelis nebija salūzis, bet bija viens ielūzis panelis, bet tas netraucēja šo paneli pilnvērtīgi izmantot.


Šeit redzams 4x4 panelis, kas dod 0,5v 4A. Lai gan tas ir diezgan plāns, tas sver 8g.


Šeit redzams manis izveidotais 125cm^2, 4v, 0,55A panelis. Kā redzat, saules elementa izmēri ir savādāki, nekā to piedāvā veikals. Es iegādājos 1,5x4 paneļus un ar dimanta vīlīti tos vīlēju, līdz tie salūza vajadzīgajā vietā. Tas bija smags darbs un bija nepieciešama īpaši trenēta pacietīga un mīlestība, jo ja paneli nemīlēs vai mīlēs nepareizi, tad tas vienkārši salūzt un nekas nesanāk. Gatavo paneli ies pielīmēju pie deprona pamatnes, kuru stiprināju ar ogli, un no augšas uzpresēju virsū plastmasu ar vakuma termoformēšanas palīdzību, gluži kā lidmašīnas kabīni. un redzams, ka plastmasa perfekti piekļāvusies paneļa reliefam.

Panelis pēc savas būtības ir kristāla plāksnīte un pagaidām vienīgais instruments, ko esu atradis un ar ko paneli var apstrādāt, ir dimanta vīlīte. Orģināli girestas mala ir aplūzušas tieštā pat, kā griestam stiklam, bet ar stikla griežamo man viņi negriezās. Tātad gaidu idejas un ieteikumus, kā un ar ko greist paneli.


Šeit redzams paneļu lauskas, kas radās griešanas rezūltātā.

Eksperimentos ar saules paneļiem noskaidroju, ka pievienojot slodzi panelim krītas spriegums, bet cik daudz nezinu. Tas būs mans pētījumu mērķis- izgatavot vairākus paneļus no 1-4v un notiek sprieguma attiecību pret slodzi uz kādu konkrētu laukumu. Es domāju, ka izveidosies līkne un tad varētu spriest par to cik voltu panelis būtu visideālākais Saules kausa vajadzībām.

Diemžēl saules kausā neveicās īpaši labi. Bija mākoņains laiks un mani iegāza visas tās elektroniskās shēmas, kurām nepeiciešams stabils enerģijas avots. Tātad mākoņainā laikā man pietrūka voltāža un motora ātruma regulātors tik pīkstināja motoru un ziņoja par nepietiekamu voltāžu. Bet saulē šis verķis iet krietni un var sasniegt pat 2m/s lielu ātrumu izmantojot tikai saules enerģiju.
Mani secinājumi ir, ka mākoņos ar brušless nav aršana un tomēr lai gan viekāršāki un primitīvāki brušu motori tomēr ir konkurētspējīgāki ierobežotas jaudas apstākļos.

Balstoties uz savu pierdredzi darbā ar saules paneļim, varu teikt, ka tas itinemaz nav tik viekārši, kā to rāda Discovery. Bet par spīti tam esu nolēmis pētīt saules paneļu īpašības, saules kausa vajadzībām un vēlāk iespējam arī modeļu vajadzībām.

Tā kā esu nolēmis turpināt savus solāros pētījumus, aicinu pievienoties nākamajam pasūtījumam, kas notiks pēc 2 mēnešiem.
Un vēl visi sestdein 16.30 skatās TV Vides faktus, mani baigi nopietni intervēja.

----------


## kamis

Vispār tie atribūti nemaz nebija nepieciešami. Saules paneļu kontakti ir noklāti ar sudrabu un viegi noalvojas. Tos var salodēt arī ar parastu vadu vai vienkāršu metāla lenti.

----------


## kamis

Pie saules enerģijas esu piegājis nedaudz praktiskāk un esu uztaisījis Nokia telefonu lādātēju.

Un saliktā veidā.

Spēj uzlādēt telefonu pat mākoņainā laikā. Max jauda 5v 0,6A, būvēts izmantojot 1"x3" 10 gab. paneļus.
Vēl vajadzētu uztaisīt kādus stiprinājumus, lai to varētu uzlikt uz cepures.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kas tik tur nav
DIY Solar tracking, tracking solar panels, solar trackers, diy solar tracker, solar tracking array,  solar tracking sensor, solar cells tracking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_yqBdbuKpg 
http://hackaday.com/2006/10/25/led-sens ... r-tracker/
Visai vienkaršs būtu saules pulkstena variants.
Ena var nebūt vai apēnot kādu no 8 vai 16 fotorezistoriem.
Salīdzina vērtības un orientē.

----------


## kamis

DmD man ieteica ļoti vienkāršu un efektīvu risinājumu ar OpAmpiem. tad būtu nepieciešami tikai 2 fotouztvērēji, lai to grozītu un vēl 2, lai kustinātu uz augšu un leju. OpAmps izlīdzinās impulsu starp fotouztvērējiem un panelis nostāsies tieši pret suli.

----------


## Delfins

> DmD man ieteica ļoti vienkāršu un efektīvu risinājumu ar OpAmpiem. tad būtu nepieciešami tikai 2 fotouztvērēji, lai to grozītu un vēl 2, lai kustinātu uz augšu un leju. OpAmps izlīdzinās impulsu starp fotouztvērējiem un panelis nostāsies tieši pret suli.


 tad jau vajag 2 tādus koplektus, lai groza pa abām asīm.

----------


## sharps

> Kaa jau te tika mineets, reaalaa vajadziiba peec saules baterijas orienteeshanas ir nu taa, viduveeji nosaciita.


 Nesaki viss. Panelju orientaacijai pret sauli var buut diezgan izshkjiriiga noziime. Pagriezhot no saules nost par ~20 graadiem spriegums jau kriitaas pa kaadiem 10-15%.

----------


## kamis

Tieši tā, jo lielāks panelis, jo izdevīgāk to ir grozīt.

[attachment=0:2b6z5aoe]Saules panelis.GIF[/attachment:2b6z5aoe]
Šeit varat apskatīt rezūtātus no mērījumiem, kas veikti 25. maija 14:20, saulainā dienā bez mākoņiem, panelis pavērsts tieši pret sauli. Es izmantoju 3 gab, 4"x4" virknē slēgtus paneļus.
Kā izrādās nav vienalga ar kādu slodzi noslogo paneli, jo katrai slodzi ir savs īpatnējs lietderības koificients. Es esu nolēmis turpināt pētījumus par saules paneļu energoatdeves īpašībām un vēlos noskaidrot katra paneļa vislietderīgāko slodzi pie konkrētā gaismas daudzuma. Esu jau pasūtījis Lux metru.

----------


## Delfins

Malacis, keep it goin'  ::

----------


## kamis

Vispār ļoti daudz no tā, ko es grasos pētīt ir atrodams Wikipēdijā.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_cell
Bet es tomēr papētīšu nedaudz citas lietas.

Informēju, ka pasūtījums no Qadmosa notiks apmēram pēc 3 nedēļām.

Esmu atradis interesantus saules elementus.
Noskataties vairākus video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMnx5tFrDDc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4riNlqZHCTQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlb-W...eature=related
Šeit viņu majaslapa.
http://www.nanosolar.com/about.htm
Viņi ražo elastīgas, efektīvas un ļoti lētas saules elementus. Saules elementi maksā apmēram 1$/1W (dolārs par vatu) un ir izpārdoi jau 12 mēnešus uz priekšu.
Ja kādam ir kādas idejas, kā dabūt šos saules elementus bez rindas, lūdzu informējiet mani un varbūt jau šovasar  varēs dabūt šos saules elemnentus kautvai tikai eksperimentiem.

Informēju, ka 16. jūnijā notiks Saules enerģijas izpētes poligona atklāšana, kas atrodas kaut kur Rīgā, tieši kur neatceros. Saules enerģijas poligonā tiek testēti orģināli ražoti saules paneļi un saules kolektori un salīdzina dotos datus ar praktiskajiem rezūltātiem. Ja kādam ir interese apmeklēt šo pasākumu, lūdzu informējiet mani un centīšos dabūt ielūgumu.

----------


## kamis

Saules paneļu pasūtīšana notiks jau drīz !!!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kads ir efficiency sitajiem panelisiem no ta saita? Cik % no solitajiem vatiem tev ir izdevies izspiest pie Latvijas apstakliem un ka kritas, ja pieiet prieksha saulite?
Beefs

----------


## kamis

Efektivitāte rēķinot pēc dotajiem datiem ir 20%. Latvijā reāli var dabūt 12% saulainā dienā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

20% no tiem 2w, kas ir, piemeram, uzradits tam 4x4 panelim, vai ka? O_o
Beefs

----------


## kamis

Nē, saule dod 1000W uz 1m^2 bet šie paneļi ķip dodot 200W.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

20% irneticami labs raditajs, jo ja esmu pareizi sapratis, tad jau 17% effektivitate skaitas totals high end saules panelim. Ja tu saki, ka tas panelis LV darbojas uz vairak ka pusi no jaudas, ko shamais dotu kalifornija, tad jau viss baigi chiki piki!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## moon

kutkur lasiju ka pasaules rekords ir laikam ap ~37 %

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu es domaju consumer high end ir 20%. Satelitiem liek virsu 30%. Esot izdevies izspiest tos 37% vai nu jau laikam 41%.
Beefs

----------


## CyberGhost

nu kosmosā protams lielāka efektivitāte - nav ne atmosfēras, ne mākoņu, kas aiztur saules starus...

----------


## juris90

jautājums kas pirka solaros paneļus. labāk njemt jau gatavu paneli vai njemt matricas un pašam likt kopa? rokas man neaug no pakaļas. ka ir ja njemu jau gatavu paneli, tad ir liela iespeja ka man vinju saplēsis kaut kur mauita vai lidosta vai bezrokains pastnieks.

----------


## marizo

Redzēju lauksaimniecības tehnikas veikalā Tukumā saules paneli, kas paredzēts elektriskajiem ganiem, laikam akumulatora lādēšanai. Kastes diezgan liela, virsū rakstīts 18W, pašu paneli neapskatīju. Cena Ls 250, ja nepārskatījos.

----------


## juris90

> Redzēju lauksaimniecības tehnikas veikalā Tukumā saules paneli, kas paredzēts elektriskajiem ganiem, laikam akumulatora lādēšanai. Kastes diezgan liela, virsū rakstīts 18W, pašu paneli neapskatīju. Cena Ls 250, ja nepārskatījos.


 laikam aizmirsu piebilst ka jautajums ir par ebay.com

----------


## marizo

Nerakstīju to kā atbildi Tev. Tas vairāk bija domāts kā tirgus situācijas novērtējums.    ::

----------


## juris90

neviens no ebay nav pasutijis jau gatavu solar paneli? vot skatos es ebajā uz it kā rupnica sabraķetajiem saulespanelja matricam, ir verts tadas njemt vai nea? gribu zinat vai tur maz ir ari stradajošas, vai visas sudi.

----------


## Delfins

iedod linku.
un ko tu sauc par gatavo solar paneli? ar visu elektroniku un bačām?  solar-panel jau pats par sevi ir kā `bača` un viņam nevajag `draiveri`  ::

----------


## juris90

biju domajis pašu paneli tikkai, bez citam fīčām. un vel ir variants njemt sabojatus http://cgi.ebay.com/25-BROKEN-SOLAR-CEL ... %26ps%3D63
vot nezinu ir verts njemt tos sabojatos vai ne.

----------


## M_J

Kolēģis pirms kāda laika paņēma kaudzi ar aplauzītajiem paneļiem. Viņš nebūt nebija sajūsmā. Neiedziļinājos viņa aprēķinos, bet tie paneļi ne tuvu neizdeva no tā, ko tiem teorētiski būtu jāizdod.

----------


## Delfins

*HUH!?*

A ko gan citu varēja sagaidīt?!!  ::

----------


## kamis

http://www.quadmodsusa.com/solarcells.html
Vekala politikā pagājušā gada laika manāmas vairākas izmaiņas.
1) 3x6 un 4x4 paneļi vairs nav pieejami pliki, tos var nopirkt tikai ar jau pielodētiem izvadiem pie negatīvā poola.
2) Lielāki iepakojumi un zemākas cenas, kas pozitīvi  :: 

Kā šogad ar saules enerģiju? Vai kāds domā piemajas paneli izveidot? 
Aicinu iuevienoties kopējam pasūtijumam, lai samazinātu pasta izmaksas  ::  
Un ja kāds negrib pirkt pilnu iepakojumu, ziņojiet, visu varēsim saplānot un sadalīt.
Pilnā pasta pakalpojumu cena uz Latviju ir 33$.
Uz rdīzu tikšanos sulainākos laikos.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Pacelsu so topiku - Kami - tad pec taviem merijumiem sanak, ka 3x4"x4" paneli dod ara 3W saulaina laika (super saulaina?)? Tas panelis maksa 1.6$. Tatad sanaka, ka tikai cellu cena ir 1.6$/1W? Tas ir padargi. Savadi, ka pashiem celliem it ka raksta 2W, kaut patiesiba izskatas, ka drizak ir 1W.
Beefs

----------


## kamis

Pieļauju iespēju, ka ideālos apstākļos paneļa jauda tiešām varētu būt uzrāditie 2W. Pēc maniem mērījumiem salainā Latvijas dienā ieguvu tikai 1W jaudu, taču šo rādīāju varētu drusku uzlabot, ja paneli pareizi noslogo. Tie tad arī būtu ideālie apstākļi.
Esmu pamanijis, ka cenas ir stipri svārstigas, cenas svārstās 1,6$-16$ par vienu 4X4 elementu.  Ir atšķirības izpildījumā un kvalitātē.

----------


## sharps

Šo paneļu sakarā ir kaads turpinājis pētījumus?

----------


## Texx

Šajā dokumentā http://www.vidm.gov.lv/files/text/VIDMP ... ERPamn.pdf teikts:
...
Latvijā saules starojumam ir samērā zema intensitāte. Kopējais saules enerģijas daudzums ir 1109 kWh/m2 gadā, kas ir nedaudz vairāk nekā Skandināvijas valstīs. Saules siltuma enerģijas izmantošanas periods ir no aprīļa pēdējās dekādes, kad starojuma intensitāte ir 120 kWh/m2, līdz septembra pirmajai dekādei.
...
Ja lieto efektīvus saules paneļus un, ja ņem vērā, ka saule sāk ieiet savā aktīvajā 11 gadu periodā, kaut ko jau var saražot. Visu jau nosaka paneļu cena, kaut kādu enerģijas daudzumu jau tāds panelis ražo pat ziemā. Būtu pietiekoši lēti to sistēmu uzstādīt, neviens jau par dažu vatu trūkumu neraudātu.

----------


## kamis

Sveiki visiem!

Vēlos pievērt uzmanību saules enerģijai un tās izmantošanai atkārtoti. Šoreiz es ķeros pie sava saules paneļa izgatavošanas.
Vispirms vajadzēja saprast cik daudz enerģijas es varēšu saņemt no sava paneļa. Tā kā dzīvoju Liepājā, attiecīgi meklēju datus par savu reģionu.



No šīm kartēm var secināt, ka Saulaino stundu skaits Kurzemes piekrastē  ir vislielākais - 1900 stundas. Šis lielums ir izmantojams tālākos aprēķinos.
Saules intensitāte Kurzemes un Latgales lejasdaļā ir salīdzinoši augstāka nekā pārējā Latvijas teritorijā. Kartē dotie dati ir skaisti, bet jāņem vērā arī paneļu efektivitāte. Silīcija kristālu paneļu efektivitāte ir 17%, taču arī šis skaitlis apvienojumā ar kartē doto neko reālu nedos, jo kartē dotais skaitlis ir siltuma un gaismas starojuma summa. Tā kā teorētiskus lielumus izdot neizdodas, jāskatās uz praksi. Saules paneļu ražotāji norāda cik lielu jaudu tie spēj dot, bet Latvijas saule nav tik spēcīga, lai tie dotu norādīto jaudu. Silīcija kristālu panelis ar efektivitāti 17% Latvijas apstākļos skaidrā laikā spēj dot 60% no ražotāja norādītā, un tie ir 80W uz kvadrātmetru. Šie lielumi jau ir izmantojami aprēķinos.  
Dalījums pa mēnešiem proporcionāli parāda, ka decembrī, kad saules ir vismazāk, var iegūt 17% no enerģijas, ko var iegūt vasaras mēnešos. Šie dati ir izmantojami, lai prognozētu enerģijas daudzumu pa mēnešiem.
Sākam rēķināt, lai būtu jaudas rezerve, aprēķinos izmantošu skaitļus, kas būs zemāki par iepriekš minētajiem.
Saulainās stundas - 1800h
Iegūtā jauda no kvadrātmetra - 65w
0,065 x 1800 = 117 kW/h gadā. Šis ir ticams rezultāts un saskan arī ar reāliem mērījumiem, ko veicis Cietvielu fizikas institūts.

Lai uztaisītu paneli vajadzīgi paši silīcija kristāla paneļi, kuru iegādājos no e-bay.
 3330
Lūk varat redzēt sauleszaķīti ar 78 gabaliem 80 x 157 mm paneļiem.
Tagad apskatīsim, kā tiek iekapsulētas šie paneļi, lai tos pasargātu no mehāniskiem un ķīmiskiem bojājumiem.
 3335
Paneļi tiek ielaminēti ar EVA un aizmugurējā plāksne ir no TPT, ETP vai PET plēves. Mājas apstākļos laminēšanu var veikt presējot ar vakuumu, izmantojot ledusskapja kompresoru, un sildot ar fēnu, tas ir sarežģīts process kur roka jāpiešauj.
Tālāk ķeros pie paneļa projektēšanas. Pašlaik strādāju pie vēja un sniega slodzes aprēķina, lai panelis izturētu visus laika apstākļus un būtu pēc iespējas ilgmūžīgāks. Priekšpusē plānoju likt 2mm anti reflektējošo stiklu, kādu parasti izmanto gleznu un bilžu rāmjos, un konstrukcija pastiprināta ar 20x10x2 mm alumīnija profiliem, kuri iespējams būs lielāki atkarībā no slodzes aprēķiniem.
Tik tālu materiālu pašizmaksa par kvadrātmetru ir 60-80Ls atkarībā no apjoma.
 3331
 3333
 3332
Tuvākā nākotnē mans darbs turpināsies ar paneļa stiprinājumiem, lai tas būtu stiprināms uz jumta. Panelim jābūt orientētam uz dienvidiem paceltam 45° leņķī.
Nobeigumā vel volt ampēra līkne, pēc kuras var izvēlēties optimālāko noslodzi saules paneļiem. 
 3334
Savā saimniecībā ar saules paneli es plānoju lādēt akumulatorus un patērēt uzkrāto enerģiju mājas apgaismošanai ar LED spuldzēm. Uzlādes režīmā pilns želejas akumulators ir maksimāli pieļaujams 14,4v un tas precīzi sakrīt ar bez slodzes spriegumu 14,4V, ja vienoti 24 elementi virknē. Vēlāk domāšu arī par to, kā organizēt enerģijas patēriņu gaišajā dienas laikā, lai primāri patērētājs tiktu barots no saules paneļa un papildus pieprasījuma gadījumā tiktu pieslēgti akumulatori.

Tālākā nākotnē plānoju projektēt un izveidot mājsaimniecības elektrosistēmu, kas tiktu barota tikai no saules un nebūtu elektrolīnijas pieslēguma. Esmu jau izpētījis, ka lielākā daļa no sadzīves tehnikas darbosies no līdzstrāvas, gandrīz visos rokas motorizētos darbarīkos ir līdzstrāvas kolektoru mašīnas, tie ir urbji, flekši, zāģi, slīpmašīnas, mikseri, blenderi. No līdzstāvas darbosies arī jebkurš impulsa barošanas bloks - datori, DVD, TV, telefonu lādētāji. Arī jebkuram sildelementam der līdzstrāva - plītsvirsmas, tējkannas, cepeškrāsnis. Tomēr dažām ierīcēm vajadzīga arī maiņstrāva, tās ir asinhronās mašīnas, tās var sastapt daudz retāk, taču arī mājsaimniecībā ir - Ledusskapji, sūkņi un veļasmašīnā, taču par veļasmašīnu tur jāskatās konkrēti, mēdz atšķirties.

Ceru mani pētījumi un savāktā informācija ir noderīga.
Tāda lūk mana darbība, lūdzu komentāri, ieteikumi  ::

----------


## kaspich

taatad, teoretiski vareetu izcelt kaadus 5 LVL/m2/gadaa [iereekjinot visus paarveidotajus, par kuriem Tu pat neesi padomaajis].
tb, ja nebija bezgaliga chakara iespejas, tad - reku/sheku. ir teema, kur var jaa*ties bezgaligi, jeega tuvu 0..

p.s. jaa, rokas instrumentu paarbuuve, u.c. nodarboshanas - samoje to  ::

----------


## RobinDAB

Pasludināt ka tas viss ir blēņas, ir pats vienkāršākais.
No otras puses skatoties:
Ir jau vēl tāds motīvs kā energoneatkarība. No Latvenergo, no lēruma zemes īpašniekiem kuriem nelabpatīkas kabeļi viņu mazdārziņā utt.
Jā, ja 220 štepselī pienāk, viss ir OK.
Pārveidotāji - tas pat nav salīdzināms ar līnijas izbūvi, teiksim, dažu simtu metru garumā.

PS: taja pašā Eiropā vesels lērums kalnu būdu dzīvo no komplekta, kurā ietilpst saules baterija un vēja ģenerators. Un jau krietni pirms led tehnoloģiju ēras.

----------


## kamis

Elektroenerģija pašlaik maksā jau 0,1Ls par kW/h un šī cena tikai augs.
Tātad tie būs 12Ls gadā. 
Protams ir vēl daudz nezināmo lielumu, bet ir vērts mēģināt.
Energoneatkarība ir vērā ņemams arguments, lai to visu uzbūvētu, jo ka iepriekš minēju, cenas tikai augs un tas notiks arvien straujāk.
Diezgan problemātiska pagaidām ir enerģijas uzkrāšana, jo akumulatori var izturēt tikai 2-3 gadus un to cena manā projektā aptuveni 300Ls.

----------


## kaspich

ak, jauniiba  :: 

1. tos 12 LVL izdali vismaz ar 2. es taa meegjinaaju [saudziigi], bet var arii skarbaak
a) panelju aizsargpaarklaajums, puteklji
b) akju managements
c) akju lietderiibas koefs
d) dc/ac paarveidotaaju leitderiiba.
labi, ja multipliers 0.5 derees. driizaak mazaak.
2. elektroenergjijas cenas nekaaps mega straujaak kaa 5..10% gadaa. jo jau shobriid mees esam cenaas izliidzinaajushies ar EU tiiklu [esam tajaa/tirguu]
3. tu savaa individuaalajaa projektaa NEKAD neatpelniisi taas investiicijas. orienteeties uz to - FAIL pilniigs.

tas ir MURGS.

ok, es saprastu: ir pikjis, sajeega, pieredze, laiks... tad [nepretendeejot uz rentabilitaati] var dariit dajebko.
jeb otra lieta pie visu lietu esiibas: nenodarboties ar suudu shajaa jomaa.
nav ko aakstiitiers ar panelijiem, dc, ekonomiskajaam spuldzeem. 1MW modulis [3 faazes, recirkulaacija, cosF 0.99 abos virzienos, 400..600V baterijas]. shaada liimenja elektronika ir pieprasiita lielajos projektos [un pat Digatron un Johnson Controls nespeej pacelt].

ar shaadiem moduljiem var veidot sisteemas, kas tiek kabinaatas klaat atomelektrostacijaam [atkriit 5% rezerves jaudu uztureeshanas nepiecieshamiiba], hidrostacijaam [jeb - lielajaam HES atkriit nepiecieshamiba peec izliidzinoshajaam HES, piemeeram, skat. Sajano shushenskas kaskaadi], var nobarot lidostas, militaaros objektus u.t.t.
luuk, shaadi modulji pat pie to cenas 100tos K Euro/vieniiba - atpelnaas mazaak kaa gadaa.

----------


## kaspich

> Pasludināt ka tas viss ir blēņas, ir pats vienkāršākais.
> No otras puses skatoties:
> Ir jau vēl tāds motīvs kā energoneatkarība. No Latvenergo, no lēruma zemes īpašniekiem kuriem nelabpatīkas kabeļi viņu mazdārziņā utt.
> Jā, ja 220 štepselī pienāk, viss ir OK.
> Pārveidotāji - tas pat nav salīdzināms ar līnijas izbūvi, teiksim, dažu simtu metru garumā.
> 
> PS: taja pašā Eiropā vesels lērums kalnu būdu dzīvo no komplekta, kurā ietilpst saules baterija un vēja ģenerators. Un jau krietni pirms led tehnoloģiju ēras.


 jaasaprot elementaara lieta - pie taas pashas jaudas un servisa liimenja individuaalas sisteemas sanaak [neizbeegami] AR KAARTU daargaak kaa lielo piegaadaataaju energjija.
tad nu viiri/puishi - izveelieties. tad ko? leeti, vai kruta, vai pa daargo, bet zalji?
zaljaa domaashana, diemzheel, IR daargaaka. iznjemot variantus, kad vecs, saruuseejis elektrogjenerators tiek iekaarts kaarts galaa un veeja laikaa nodroshina 10W spuldziites spiideeshanu tualetee. tas neskaitaas.

spriezhot peec juusu [jaunaas paaudzes trollju] nespeejas apguut google, izdariit DAJEBKO, es LJOTI gribeetu redzeet, kaa jus dziivotu tajaa kalnaa, pa zljo  ::  realitaates showi ietu atpuutaa  ::

----------


## RobinDAB

neviens jau nerēķina cik zaļš sanāk tas ražošanas process - radīt to saules paneli
 ::

----------


## kaspich

> neviens jau nerēķina cik zaļš sanāk tas ražošanas process - radīt to saules paneli


 nu, taa ir atseviskja/skarba teema. ne jau tikai panelji. akji, elektronikas komponentes, u.t.t.
es domaaju taadaa egoistiskaa skataa - ir mums visi komponeti [panelji, akji], pa vairumtirdznieciibas cenaam. tad tas 'ar kaartu' daargaak sanak.

izdeviigi sanak tikai tad/tiem, kas ar elektroenergjiju pa tuksho groza veeja gjeneratorus, un pa dubultu tariju paardod atpkalj 'sarazhoto'. vai pa ERAF naudaam aizber kaadu upiiti un pa dubultu tarifu paardod to nekvalitatiivo, nevienam [peec buutiibas] nevajadziigo 0.00X% apjomu Latvenergo..

----------


## Jurkins

Mja, es arī par šo lietu esmu domājis un nonācis pie tikpat skarbiem secinājumiem kā Kaspičs. Jā, ok kalnu būdā, kur citas alternatīvas nemaz nav (dīzeļģenerators) nu un tipa tā. Latvijā? Tikai tad, ja esi čakls projektu rakstītājs un Eiropas naudas apsaimniekotājs. Citādi vienīgi ZPD vidusskolā var rakstīt.

----------


## Epis

Es arī intreses pēc šad tad pasekoju līdz tām saules paneļu cenām un pēc maniem pēdējiem aprēķiniem viss viss lētākie Saules lamināta paneļi  kuri maksā 0.58$/W piemēram tādi kas tirgojās šeit  http://www.sunelec.com/solar-laminates-c-47.html  sevi var atpelnīt ~5  gados  un pārēķinot pēc tiem Latvijas saules radiācijas datiem  kurus te  pāris lapas atpakaļ iemeta viens foruma biedrs tas cipars arī apmēram  tāds sanāk, proti ja 1m2 gada laikā 14% effeketīvs var sarežot 155 kw/h  elektrības kas maksā 15.5Lvl pie tarifa 0.1LvL par kw/h ta panelis kas  maksā 142$ 75Lvl ir virs 14% effektīvs ar laukumu 1.3m2 +- spēs sevi  atpelnīt 75/15=5gadi.
nekāds baigi izdevīgais pasākums tāpat tur  nesanāk, jo cenā iekšā nav viss pārējais, kā paneļu transport izmaksas,  nodokļi, uzstādīšana kur beigās sanāks pie ~10 gadi. 
runājot par  baterijām, un kā to energiju vispār izmantot, ta skaidrs ka tas der  kādos dziļos laukos, kur pievilkt elektrības vadus maksātu desmitiem  tukstošu latu, un tad arī vaig īpašu pieju un dzīves veidu piekopt lai  varētu sakombinēt tur kautko, piemēram tie kas gribētu tādā stilā dzīvot  vaidzētu izmantot transport līdzekļus kuri iet uz elektrību, vai  hibrīdus, jo tos pa dienas vidu ka ir spēcīgākā saule varētu uzlādēt, +  vēl visādus citus elektro instrumentus ierīces, ar baterijām, un ta no  rīta vai vakarā izmantot to uzkrāto energiju. 
faktiski ja grib  dzīvot uz saules enerigjas ta visa sadzīve un apkārtējā infrastruktūra  jāpielāgo tai. un diez vai kāds girbētu tā čakarēties.. 
un tāpat ziemā vaidzēs malkas kurināmu krāsni, vai arī uz gāzes apkures sitēmu, jo saule ziemā nespīd.  :: .

----------


## Jurkins

Lūk, un ir vēl viens jautājums - kā ir ar to lēto paneļu ilgmūžību, jeb, pareizāk sakot, kā krītas lietderības koeficients.

----------


## frukc

pētīšana ir laba lieta, bet ieteiktu nogaidīt vēl vismaz dažus gadus. šobrīd tehnoloģijas vēl nav tādā attīstības stadijā, lai būtu izdevīgi bez īpaša valsts atbalsta (subsīdijām) ar tām ņemties, neatpelnīsies... lai citi, citās valstīs, izeksperimentējas, lai tehnoloģijas 'noslīpējas'... gan pienāks laiks arī mums  ::

----------


## Epis

Jā ir vēl kāds gads jāpagaida, jo itkā jau ir iznākuši vairāki tehnoloģiski izrāvieni to silikona saules paneļu tehnologiskos processos kas to cenu var nolaist lejā vairākas reizes, proti viena inovāicja bīj tajā plānās silikona plāksnes iegūšanā ar kautkādu tur ātomu bombardēšanu kur bombardē silikona kluci un tad tie ātomi ieiet tajā klucī 20um dziļumā un faktiski sanāk tā ka var atlobīt no silikona kluča/cilindra ļoti plānu 20um plānu šķēli, pašlaik viņi tās vafeles ražo griežot pa vienai ar kautkādiem tur dimanta vadiem no kluča, nu tipa šitā inovācija itkā nometīs to saules paneļu cenu, un bīj vēl viena metode kas itkā gāja pretēju ceļu, tur viņi iztvaicēja to silikonu un tad izaudzēja tos kristālus uz kādas bleķa loksnes un šādā stillā arī tiek patērēts ļoti maz dārgā silikona, karoči ja kāda no šīm metodēm aizies masu ražošanā ta cena kritīs, un vēl es te nesen lasīju ka ir itkā izgudrots jauns silikona iegūšanas process kas itkā patērē daudz mazāk energiju kādus 10% no tā ko pašlaik un ja tā sasumē visu kopā ta pēc kādiem pāris gadiem vaidzētu saules paneļu cenai krist līdz kādiem 200Ls par 1 Kw jeb 0.5$/W, un tad varētu tie paneļi jau but ekonomiski izdevīgi.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, Tev aju iepriekš ir norādīts - silikons ir pupos un logu šķirbās. Elektronikā ir SILĪCIJS!!! Bāc, vai tiešām būs jāsēk silikona postus mest miskastē?

----------


## Epis

> Epi, Tev aju iepriekš ir norādīts - silikons ir pupos un logu šķirbās. Elektronikā ir SILĪCIJS!!! Bāc, vai tiešām būs jāsēk silikona postus mest miskastē?


 blin Si = silicon angliski, tātad pa tiešo latviski pieliekot klāt galonti sanāk silikons  ::    da visi lieto silikona vārdu nevis to silīcju un visi saprot kas ar to tiek domāts, proti Si, karoči laikam ejot vārdi arī mainās un silīcijs ir aizgājis pagātnē, tagat visi pa tiešo angļu vārdus latvisko, agrāk latviskoja krievu vārdus tagat angļu, ganjau ar laiku arī vesturnieki ieliks blakus silīcijam silikonu  :: 

vispār pēc Wiki angļi Si sauc par Silicon un Si savienojumus par Silicones tipa pieliek klāt daudzskaitļa galotni, kādeļ latviski nevarētu tā pat saucam SI par silikonu un organiskos savienojumus par silikoniem  ::

----------


## Vikings

Un kur ir problēma silīciju arī saukt par silīciju? Kas ir tie VISI, kas to sauc par silikonu? Parādi man kaut VIENU mācību grāmatu kurā elements ar apzīmējumu Si ir nosaukts par silīciju. Tādas nav? Nu tad tas, kurš kļūdās esi Tu nevis tie, kas to sauc savādākā vārdā kā pieņemts. TIk grūti iemācīties vēl vienu vārdu un saglabāt valodu?

----------


## Isegrim

Latviešiem (sen pirms Mendeļejeva) bija smiltis un krams!  ::

----------


## JDat

Ko lai saka? Silikona mikrene un Silīcija pupi.  :: 

Biju frankfurtē nesen. Ko redzēju? Liela dala maju jumtu nosēti ar saules baterijām.

Vācijas vietējā veikalā CONRAD (mūsu ELFA/ARGUS/LEMONA/SALVATS/ORMIX sauciet kā gribat), var nopirkt gan saules baterijas, gan lādēsanas kontrolierus, gan aķīšus, gan invertorus. Nedaudz kož pa kabatu, bet nav uzskrūvētas cenās, kā tas pie mums ir pieņemts.

Vajadzētu painteresēties kā šie izmanto. Gan jau ka pietiek lai mobiļņikus lādētu un ūdeni nedaudz uzsildītu. Katra kapeika ko ieekonomē un katrs neizmestais CO2 kilograms laikam liek būt gandarītiem...
Citi platuma grādi tā teikt.

Sāku domāt. Varbut jānopērk saules baterija. Jāatstāj laikos uz 1-2 gadiem un jāielogo, ko ši ir spējīga dot ārā...

----------


## Epis

> TIk grūti iemācīties vēl vienu vārdu un saglabāt valodu?


 nu  rekā sanāk viking ka tas silicījs nemaz nav nekāds latviešu sen vārds  bet gan izskatās ka vairāk nāk no krievu puses, tākā nekāds liels  etniskais vārdu krājuma zudums nenotiks ja nomainīsim krievu siliciju uz  angļu silikonu  ::  
ar valodu diemžel ir tā ka tā ir vairāk kā modes lieta vismaz šī  tehnologiskā terminaloģija, un tas pats arī ar kondensātoru Vs  kapacitātoru viens nāk no krievījas un otrs norietumu puses bet ne viens  no tiem nav latviešu sen vārds, jo senatnē nemaz tādu tehnologisko  terminu nebīja. 



> Latviešiem (sen pirms Mendeļejeva) bija smiltis un krams!


 man  patīk ideja pa Smilit un kramu, varētu tos paneļus saukt par Krama  paneļiem, un vēlāk tā frāze noteikti transformētos uz Krāma paneli  ::  

Pa  tām paneļu cenām latvijā eiropā, un asv, ta cik esu skatījies tās lētās  cenas kur tas paneļa wats maksā 0.7-0.8$/W sanāk tad ja pērk veselu  paleti parasti kādi 4-6Kw, bet ja pērk tikai 1nu eksemplāru ta skaidrs  ka tā cena nesanāk tik zema. + vēl ir kuģošanas izmaksas, kautkāda  ievedmuita, PVN. 

runājot par reālu pielietojumu ta normāla shēma  būtu paneļi + kāds Lēts pāris KW DC-AC invertieris priekš atsevišķas  mājas AC ligzdas, bet nekādā gadijumā neslēgties klāt elektrotīklam, jo  tie AC-AC tikla sinhronizētāji via kā viņus tur sauc ir vairākas reizes  dārgāki tuvu cenai 1$/1W un tad jau sanāk ka paneļu cena no visām  izmaksām ir zem puses, un tur nekāda ekonomija nesanāk, un scenārijā ar  atsevišķu mājas tīklu var to energiju grūst karstā ūdens sildīšanā vai  arī baterijās, bet viss labāk izmantot uzreiz.

vispār ja nāktonē  pat to paneļu cena nokritīs 2x tad tāpat tā visa tehnologija nepaliks  lētāka jo viss pārējais, kā ustādīšana, invertieri, baterijas, dažādi  kontrolles slēdži maksā jau šodien daudz viarāk nekā tas pats panelis,  un diez vai tur būs kautkāda baigā revolūcija tajā otrā izmaksu galā... 

panelis  der priekš scenārija kur kāds nopērk pāris hektārus zemes un pašā vidū  ceļ neliela izmēra māju, kur līdz tuvākajai civilizācijai ir pāris Km  liela distance un ievilkt to pašu elektro pieslēgumu maksātu vairākus  tukstošus, līdz pat desmitiem tukstošu, tad faktiski nav citu  alternatīvu kā paneļi, + gāzes/malkas/cita kurināmā universāls elektro  ģenerātors priekš ziemas ka saule nespīd.

----------


## kurmucis

Kā nesen stāstīja dzīvs vācietis  ::  :
- esot valsts atbalsts, lai kur iespējams, vismaz daļu elektrības rožotu lokāli - t.i. kautkādi labie finansu noteikumi, atvieglota projektēšana un galvenais - pieslēgšanās elektrotīklam. Viņš runāja par atmaksāšano 10-15 gados.

Tīri tehniskā puse - ja uzkrāj lokāli kaut cik cienījamu apjomu, akumulatoru izmaksas / aprūpe izvērīsies gan par notikumu, gan apēdīs naudu.

----------


## Epis

runājot par tām Saules paneļu sistēmas izmaksām ta reku vienkārša cenu  salīdzinājums cik maksā Off grid invertieris uz 220V AC un cik piķo On  grid (ar ko itkā var pelnīt naudu grūžot sarežoto strāvu elektro tīklā,  un cenu starpība ir samērā liela.
piemēram 4.2-5Kw Grid invertieris vismaz ASV maksā ~2500$   tātad ap 0.5$/W
turpretī 5Kw Off grid Power Inverter 120/220V AC (tipa der gan Asv gan eiropai) maksā ap 500$  šeit sanāk 0.1$/W  
un  skaidrs ka ja kāds domā Pelnīt ar saules paneļiem un grūst energiju  tīklā tad tā sistēma nekad mūžā neatmaksāsies lai arī cik lēti būtu  paneļi, bet ja kautkur lauku vidū savācās mazs ciemats, vai vairāki  kaimiņi un izdomā izbūvēt savu paralēlo elektro līniju izmantojot lēto  invertieri pa 0.1$/w + nopērk viss lētākos Saules Lamināta paneļus kas  ja kas maksā tikai 0.5$/w ta sistēmas izmaksas sanāk 0.6$/w +  elektriskie vadi un vēl visādi sīkumi varētu pacelt cenu vēl par 0.1$/w  karoči kopā 0.7$/w un protams paši savu darbu viņi nerēķinās un tam  jāliek klāt PVN 0.154$/W kopā jau sanāk 0.854$/w kas nav nemaz tik traki  un vēl montēšana, stikls, karoči iespējams ka var kopā kādai 15-20 Kw 4  privātmāju meža vidū Off grid  saules paneļ sistēmai ielīst cenā 1$/w  kas sevi atpelnīs kādos 5 gados 100% apmērā, protams paši savu darbu  nerēķinām, jo tiko sāk srēķināt cik izmaksā pašu darbs tā vēl jāliek  klāt tur 2$/w un ta atmaksas laiks būs 15+ gadi. 
karoči fiča sanāk  ļoti intresanta ar to zaļo enregiju, proti ja cilvēki plāno dzīvot kādā  komūnā nošķirti no pasaules un rokas atrodās īstajā vietā un visu dara  paši ta ekonomija sanāk, bet ja grib lai atnāk kāda profesionāla firma  un visu uzstāda, ta ekonomijas tur nav nekādas. un kopējās izmaksas būs  virs 4-5$/w.

----------


## kurmucis

Centīšos nenokaut optimismu, bet - ļoti gribu iztēloties dzīvi komūnā, kur TV skatās tikai tad, kad saule augstu debesīs  :: 
Augstāk esošajā aprēķinā nav ne vārda par uzkrāšanu / uzglabāšanu.
Savukārt vienīgais kautcik dzīvotspējīgais variants IMHO ir ražot maksimāli daudz tad, kad var, bet tērēt tad, kad vajag un iespējami maz. Te nu iestājas vai dziļā cikla aķi ar gudru elektroniku, vai gudra elektronika + elektrotīkls. Diemžēl.
Pašam ir 2 gadu prakse ar 3W (  ::  ) paneli un dežūrgaismu - jautrs pasākums, bet rudenī jālādē klāt no 220, savukārt tagad elektrību varētu konservēt kā gurķus + tiešām spīd, kad tumšs .

----------


## Epis

ja nav akulumātoru kur energiju uzglabāt ta tādai komūnai kas dzīvo  tikai no saules gaismas arī ir jāpielāgojās saules  cikliem, proti visi  ārā darbi jādara agri no rīta vai vēlu vakarā, un kas ir dienas vidus  jeb saules enerģijas maximums kādas 4-5h vaig darīt visus tos darbus kur  vaig lielu energijas patēriņu, kā ēst taisīsana, tīrīsana, un arī ladēt  visas elektroierīces kurām ir akumulātori, ideāli būtu scenārijs ja  komūnai būtu elektro mašinas + velosipēdi kurus varētu pa dienas vidu  tad arī lādēt,vai arī ja pašu vajadzībām ir kāds 20Kw jaudīga  lauksaimniecības tehnika kas iet uz elektro motora, ta tīri teorētiski  varētu novilkt kādu pagaru vadu un ar saules energiju piemēram rakt  zemi, vai veikt dienas laikā kādu citu energo ietilpīgu darbu, katvai  zāģēt ar elektrozāgi kautko, vai pļaut zāli ar elektropļāvēju (ēd  1,5-2Kw) tīri teorētiski tādai komūnai kur ir pietiekami daudz apkārt  zemes vaidzētu ta plānot kur kā lietderīgāk to enerģiju izmantot, un jā  tad faktiski visa dzīve jāpakārto saulei un gadalaikiem. 
viens ir  skaidrs ka dažāda lauksaimniecības tehnika uz elektromotoriem ir daudz  lētāka nekā tā pate uz benzīna motoru, tākā sava veida ieguvums pilnīgā  tehnikas elektrizācijā ir.

varētu iet vēl tālāk ar to  elektrizāciju un ražot dažāda veida lauksaimniecības tehniku bez  iemontēta elektromotora, proti motoru lai liek iekšā katrs pats, tad  varētu vismaz maximāli noslogot vienu augsti energo effektīvu servo  motoru kādi 20kw un ta viņi likt dažādās iekārtās, arī transport  līdzekļos, un tādā garā, proti pēc vajadzības, un tur kur vaig mazāk  jaudu varētu likt iekšā mazjaudīgākus piemēram 2kw motoru varētu likt  iekšā velosipēdā, motorzāģi, pļāvējā, un tas no ekonomijas viedokļa būtu  saprātigāk nekā katrai ierīcei savs motors, un uztaisīt modulāru  sistēmu, jeb savienojuma standartu kur ātri var to motoru ieinstalēt un  noņemt dažādām tehnikas vienībām būtu daudz lētāk nekā pirkt tehnikas  vienību ar augsti energo effektīvu PM BLDC motoru, jo energija ir  jātaupa,  parasti lētajās elektro precēs ir vecie sūda ogļu motori kas  neko ilgi nekalpo bet ir sasodīti lēti, un ta tādam eko ciematam varētu  pietikt ar pāris motoriem katrā jaudas kategorijā. 
ja kas Ja nāktnē  kad sāksies Naftas deficīts un visam cena celsies un sāksies totāla  taupība ta šitāds viens motors priekš dažādām iekārtām, aparātiem ir  reāla izeja, kā samazināt izmaksas, tas pats arī ar Akumulātoriem, proti  viena akumulātora paka modulāra pārnesajama varētu tikt integrēta tajā  iekārtā kurā vajag, vai tā būtu mašina, vai traktors, vai velosipēd,  mopēd, vai cita tehnikas vienība. 
vispār sītā ir gandrīz vai kā  biznesa ideja taisīt ierīces bez motora, un piedāvāt motoru atsevišķi,  tādu kā modulāru sistēmu, sākot no mašinām, traktoriem un līdz pat  veļasmašinai, pļaujmašinai, zāģim, putekļusūcejam, un tādā garā. jo  nāktonē resuru deficīts būs pamatīgs.

----------


## JDat

Viens laikam ir zīdīts ar silikona pupu...

Valoda ir valoda. Kāpēc Epis izgudro jaunu latviešu valodu un liek pārējiem to lietot. Manis pēc sauc kaut vai kremniju, bet ja runā ar citi, tad sauc vispārpieņemtos terminos visu. Savādāk pokemons vien esi.

Tagad visi baigi ražos elektrību un gazīs energotīklā? Kāpēc? Nafig vajag?

Pirmkārt: Cik elektroenereģiju var saražot ar saules baterijām LV apstākļos? Visi tik di**š, kā jādara. saules fremas jābūvē utt. Valstī ir taisits kaut viens daudz az objektīvs pētījums? Es domāju, tiešām objektīvu pētījumu, nevis Stikla Šķūņa variantu vai pētījumu, kuru apmaksā ieinteresētās puses.

Paņemam 15 Ls vērtu gadgetu no lemonas (mobiļņika lādētājs ar saules baterijām). Izjaukt. Uztaisīt avu elektroniku un atstāt vismaz uz vasaru saulē. Cik elektroenerģijas saražos? Es nezinu, Kādreiz pārvarēšu slinkumu un pamēģināšu.

Ko mājās jābaro, ka noteikti vajag On-Grite invertorus utt? Sākam ar vienkāršo. Pieēmsism ka var sarazot kaut kādu daudzumu X priekš mājām. Lādējam mobiļņikus ar saules baterijam (saules baterija, kontrolieris,aķītis uzkrāšanai). Grūti? Impulskonvertors no 12V uz 5V un aiziet. Kas tālāk? Nopērkam durvju zvanu, kuru var modificēt un darbināt no 12V piemēram. Tālāk jau nopietnāk. Majās ir Rūteris, kas darbojas 24/7. To arī varētu no saules enerģijas darbināt? Kam patīk sevišķi daudz čakarēties, nopērk USB HUBus ar ārējiem barokļiem un USB iekārtas darbina no saules enerģijas. Tālāk vēl nopietnāk. Pārejam uz LED apgaismošanu mājās (ne par visiem 100%, bet tomēr). DVB-T un DVB-S uztvērēji? Ari tos darbinam no alternatīvās enerģijas. Ektrēmajā variantā. 

TV,Dators,Ledusskapis,Miroviļņu krāsns, veļasmašīna, sildītāji, boileri utt. paliek pa vecam.

Neko daudz gada laikā netaupīs (ja gaisma nav uz LED), bet tomēr. Sajūta ka CO2 eisija ir samazinājusies. Ir tikai daži bet:
1) Silkona pupi Epim.
2) Vai var saražot pietiekoši daudz elektroenerģiju privātmājā piepilsētā?
3) Atmaksāties? Kas svarigāk: Maksāt par to lai samazinātu CO2 izmešus vai domāt par peļņu? Nu neatmaksāsies Saules enerģija tuvākajā laikā un viss. Savukārt (teorijā): valsts ieekonoē uz CO2 izmešiem un kvotas pārdod citiem eiropiešiem. Nauda budžetā. Bet finansu lietas lai paliek citam forumam.

Svarīgs jautājums: CIK DAUDZ ELEKTROENERĢIJAS VAR SARAŽOT LV APSTĀKĻOS AR SAULES BATERIJĀM?

----------


## karloslv

Tikai nevajag par to Vaaciju, kaa tur saule spiid un mums nekaa, purvaa vien dziivojam. Kaa redzams, nekas tai Vaacijaa nav spozhaaks (bilde no http://www.solarfeedintariff.net/europemap.html):

----------


## korium

Varu padalīties ar informāciju.
Rīgā uz Kronvalda bulvāra 1. ēkas ir uzstādīta saules baterija ar sekošanas sistēmu. Baterija sastāv no četriem 90W paneļiem, ja nemalodos 0,5m2 katrs.
Viens no šiem paneļiem visu gadu ir pieslēgts pie slodzes, kura patērē konstantu spriegumu (ja tādu var dabūt). Uzstādītais līmenis gada laikā šad un tad tiek pamainīts, tā, lai panelis dotu maksimālo jaudu. Saražotās jaudas apjoms tiek logēts - gada laikā viens panelis saražo, ja nemalods, ap 150kWh. Sekošanas sistēma tiek barota atsevišķi.

----------


## karloslv

Tad tavi dati ir daudz optimistiskāki par Eiropas Komisijas pētījumiem. Latvijai tur sanāk 900 kWh/kWp, kas manuprāt nozīmē, ka 90W panelis gada laikā saražo 90/1000 * 900 = 81 kWh.

----------


## JDat

Heh. Gadu ražo un viens mēnesis par velti ar šadu kombināciju (man mājās). Nav slikti sākumam. Gadā ~10 Ls neaiziet uz Latvenergo. 

Vasaras periodā apgaismojums toč par velti sanāk.  ::  Efektīvi? Domāju ka ne pārāk, bet toties zaļi.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Manuprāt, ar šo lietu visnopietnāk kaitējas Fizikas institūts (Aizkraukles ielā). Šiem jau vairākus gadus uz jumta dažādi paneļi funkcionē. Diez vai iegūtā enerģija tiek lietderīgi izmantota, bet pētījumu statistika noteikti uzkrājusies. 
P.S. Varbūt metāldetektoru Māris padalīsies pieredzē par Saules enerģijas izmantošanu tīri praktiskām vajadzībām?

----------


## Epis

Ir jau vēl variants ka var palielināt gaismu stiprumu kas spīd uz paneļiem uzliekot pretī spoguli, proti tā lai lenķis starp paneli un spoguli būtu 90 grādi  tipa /\/\/\  stilā ar spoguls/\panels/\ spoguls/\panels  kombeni, un ja to visu aparātu uzliek vēl uz rotējošas ass, tav darētu 2-3x vairāk saules energiju iegūt no 1 paneļa enkā ja to noliek stacionāri ar fixētu grādu. 
vienīgais priekš šadām sistēmām ir jāpērk tādi paneļi kuriem būtu pēc iespējas augstāka energo effektivitāte.
vienīgi ja grib būvēt šādu paneļa/spoguļa + trackera sistēmu ta ir jāņem pēc iespējas augstākas energo effektivitātes paneļi virs >18% un tie jau piķo virs 1.1-1.2$/w  nekā tie lētie ~14% effektīvie. 
man liekās ka normāls paneļa izmantojums būtu kombinācijā kur ir Elektro mašina un tad ja uzstāda paneļus pie darba, ta sanāktu normāli, atbrauc uz darbu, uzlādē mašinu, un brauc mājās atpakaļ un tērē.  ::  vismaz šitā atkrīt baterijas problēma

----------


## JDat

Atkal slikona pupus sazīdies?

----------


## Epis

pagājšnedeļ lasīju rakstu par baigo inovāciju, proti saules panelis kam  abas virsmas puses aktīvās, tipa ēnas puse arī ģenerē elektrību, tikai  stipri vien mazāk un tā man radās tāda patraka, bet tai pašā laikā baigi  reāla un ļoiti loģiska IDEJA ! 
tātad tagat par ideju. 
pašlaik  komerciālo saules parku cena ir ap 3.5$/w (vismaz 2011 gadā bīja tāds  cipars) a privātmājām tā cena bīj vēl lielāka, un ja runā par tiem  Saules paneļu Trackeriem(grozītājiem) ta tie maksāja 1 ass ap 1$/w un 2  asu 2$/w.
Tākā skaidrs ir tas ka pašu paneļu cena sastāda labi ja 1/4  daļu no visām izmaksām ta lētums ir jāmeklē pašā kontrukcijā, un tad  mana ideja ir tāda:
Jātaisa vertikāls 2 asu saules paneļ grozītāj  vējdzirnava, kur saules paneļi ir divpusēji, jeb 1 paneļa vietā liek  divus salīmējot tos kopā ar auzmugurēm un iegūst 1nu divpusēju Lēto  paneli pa cenu ap 1-1.2$/w ja kopā līmē 0.5$/w saules laminātus vai arī  super lētos B kateogrijas gatavos paneļus kas iet ap 0.6-0.7$/w.
Tātad  salīmējot kopā kādus 2vus 14-15% energo effektīvus saules paneļus jau  iegūst vairāk energijas no 1m2 grozāmās virsmas un vairāk energijas no  visas struktūras, otra lieta ir tāda ka lai paaugstinātu vēl kopējās  ingrastruktūras nozlogotību, uztaisa to saules grozītāju rotējošu, un ta  ka nav saules, bet ir vējš nolaiž paneļus 90 grādu lenķī un izmanto  saules paneļu virsmu kā grozāmas buras un ta sanāk vertikāla vēj  dzirnava, kas griziezīsies ļoti lēni, ar lielu griezes momentu, un + vēl  griežoties ražot energiju no saules, ja gadījumā saule spīdēs.
principā  šitā lieta sanāk intresanta ja skatās uz spārnu jeb paneļu virsmas  laukumu m2, kur saules energija uz 1m2 ir ap 1100-1200w no kuriem  elektrību ar 14% paneli iegūst 154-168Watus elektrības tai pat laikā ja  izmanto to saules paneli kā vēja buru, tad vēja energijas blīvums w/m2  ir pietiekoš lai tajā laikā ka nespīd saule bet ir vējs virs kādiem  5-6m/s varētu sarežot līdzīgu energijas apjomu proti ja veja stiprums ir  3.klase 30m augstumā pēc  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_profile_power_law tā spēks ir 240 -  320w/m2 un tākā sules paneļu vējdzirnava būs samērā neefektīva pēc  energo effektivitātes ta ja tā spētu noķert kaut  energiju ta iegūtu ap  80-106 watus + saules paneļi pat stāvot vertikāli nedaudz apmākušā laikā  ražos elektrību un pieražos klāt trūkstošoswatus lai vidēji dabūtu  ~150w uz m2.
saules paneļu divpusējā vējdzirnava varētu ražot daudz  stabilāku ar mazāk pārrāvumiem elektro enerigju nekā katra no tām  tehnologijām atsevišķi, proti parasti ir tā ka vējš ir tad ka saules nav  un otrādiem ka ir daudz saulest a nav vēja un vēl pa vidu ka ir abi,jeb  nedaudz makoņi un vējš. un šitā ideja vienkārši samazina  infrastruktūras/instalācijas izmaksas jo ir 2vi vienā. 
es domāju ka tai vaidzētu būt 4 spārnu SaulVējDzirnavai  ::  
nu kā jums ideja ?

----------


## JDat

Slima suņa murgi. Uzmet 3D skici. Tad padomā kā to realizēt? Cik izmaksās konstrukcijas tam visam? Kas attiecas uz Divpusējo saules bateriju paneļi. Viena saules baterija pagriezta pret sauli, otra pret ēnu. Kāpēc abas nepagriezt pret sauli? Būs vēl vairāk enerģijas. Tas ko tu aprakstīji, tas ir lai samazinātu platību kurā tiek izmantoti paneļi. kamēr platība pietiek, tikmēr divpusējā baterija nav vajadzīga. Ja nu vienīgi uz debeskrāpja jumta. Vējdzirnavas? Ja neskaita konstrukcias sarežģitību, tad tas pats variants. Kamēr pietiek kur likt saules paneļus un kur stellēt augšā vetroļotus, tikmēr pofig.

Kaut kur bija teikts: Ja Šrilanku noklātu ar saules paneļiem, tad visai planētai pietiktu elektroenerģijas...

----------


## Epis

NU skaties reku 3D uz ātro pirmā bilde ir Vēja režims  un otrā saules ar 55 grādu saules lenķi(kas ir MAX priekš latvijas jo ziemā ir ap 9 grādi. ) vispār pēc saules leņķa ta tieši knapi var ieiet (īstanībā bildē nevar ieiet, bet lai ieietu vaidzētu bišķi formu pamainīt) tajos ~50 grādos  priekš latvijas mazajiem lenķiem  jo ja grāds būtu lielāks ta būtu problēma pagriezt to paneli. 
karoči tur viena paneļ lāpsta sastāv no standart 0.9x1.6m paneļa 230W kur3 apakšā un 3 augšā, no abām pusēm un malējie ir ielikti slīpumā, karoči viena lapsta 2.7Kw ja saule spīd uz abām pusēm bet tākā spid uz vienas ta bišķi viarāk kā puse no tās vertības jo ēnā arī kautkāda gaisma spīd, ziemā ēnas vispār kā tādas nav jo sniegs atspīd, un zeme ir kā liels spogulis. karoči reāli 1 saules veja bura dos ap 1.5Kw tātad X3 = 4.5Kw saule un vejš varētu būt arī ap kādiem 4Kw. cik maksā nezinu, bet ir nojauta ka tas kopā būs lētāk nekā 4.5Kw saule + 4Kw wej turbīna atsevišķi uzstādot katru no tiem, tākā te ideja ir tāda ka kopā ir lētāk un labāk.

----------


## Epis

es te nesen skatījos tā miljardiera Elona Muska (spaceX, tesla, SOlarCity) diskusiju vienā konferencē un tur viņš par to savu Solarcity firmu stāstija ka galvenais fokus ir nevis paneļi to cena, bet gan viss pārējais, tai skatiā uzstādīšana, elektrības vadi, tīkla pieslēgums utt.. nemaz nerunājot par tādu lietu kā baterijas, un energijas uzglabāšana karoči ja apvienojot šos divus vienā varētu iegūt kautvai 2x stabilāku elektro energijas ražošanu, kas nozīmētu reāli sarežotu 2x vairāk elektrības (jeb kilowatstundas) nemainot to 4kw max reitingu ta vaidzētu uz pusi mazāk akumulātoru arī visa cita elektronika kā tīkla invertieris strādātu 2x vairāk ar 2x mazāku jaudu ja katra tehnoloģija būtu atsevišķi uzstādīta, proti ja liek atsevišķi 4Kw sauli un 4kw wēju ta invertieri ņem katram atsevišķi, vai ne ? a šeit viens uz abiem jo vainu iet ar sauli vai ar vēju, tātad viena infrastruktūra ar vienu Max jaudas nominālu un finālā iegūst mazāk raustīgu elektrību, arī biežāu un prognozējamāku elektrības ražošanu, un tas kopā cenu laiž lejā, vismaz idejas līmenī tā sanāk, reāli cik kas tur maksā nav ne jausmas, ja kādu intresē ta parēķinat paši.

----------


## sharps

Nesaprotu ko tu tur chakareejies. Paskaties labaak kaa to dara citi un beidz te ar mas...u nodarboties.

http://alter-energo.ru/topic1201.html

----------


## marisviens

Jau labu laiku dziivoju un straadaaju bez Latvenergo paliidziibas. Tas noziimee, ka nav aareeja elektriibas piesleeguma un nav bijis. Saules baterijas ~360W jaudai un veeja generators 600W jaudai ir energijas avoti darbniicaa, 180W saules panelji dziivojamai maajai. Protams, briidi, kad saules panelji un veeja generators dod maksimaalo jaudu, es veel neesmu piedziivojis, laikam nebiju maajaas.., bet kaadu pusi no taa jau razo gan. Dienaa teereeju 1...2kWh un tamdeelj, man pietiek un paari paliek.
Saules panelju novietojums noteikti nav 45 graadi, ja dziivo cauru gadu no shiis elektriibas, jo vasaraa saule dod vairaak kaa 100x elektriibas, kaa ziemaa. Liidz ar to es labaak izliidzinu sho situaaciju, liekot saules paneljus staavaak, kaadu 15...20 graadu lenkjii. Pirmaam kaartaam no tiem nav jaatiira sniegu nost, otraam kaartaam novembrii un februaarii panelis ir veersts tieshi pret sauli, bet vasaras saules daasnumaa panelji mazaak izdeg. Veel viena lieta, saules paneljus lietderiigi likt ne tikai uz dienvidiem, bet uz to pusi, kur saule atradiisies laikaa, kad elektriibas pateerinjsh prognozeejams lielaakais.. kaapeec? Domaajiet pashi ::

----------


## M_J

Prieks lasīt! Vērtīgākais ieraksts šajā tēmā! Vai Māris var pastāstīt par savu raelizēto projektu sīkāk? Izskatās ka ir rūpīgi pārdomāta visa koncepcija, ne velti izdodas iekļauties 1...2kWh dienā. Interesanti, vai pamatā tiek izmantota parastā 230V maiņstrāva, vai cits spriegums? Kādi akumulatori tiek izmantoti? Vai ir kāds benzīna ģenerators ilgstošam tumšam bezvēja periodam, jeb Pāvilostā pēc tāda nav vajadzības?

----------


## Epis

> Nesaprotu ko tu tur chakareejies. Paskaties labaak kaa to dara citi un beidz te ar mas...u nodarboties.
> 
> http://alter-energo.ru/topic1201.html


 apstījos to krievu forumu un nekā tur tāda baigi lietderīgā nav, parastas standart lietas, vismaz tā uz ātro saulvejdzirnavu atrast nevarēju.

man vienkārši šitā saulvējdzirnavas ideja neliek mieru, es tagat domāju kapēc neviens neko tādu nav mēginājis ??  
ieguvumi tur ir acīm redzami, to jau es minēju. bet kādi ir minusi un iemesli kapēc neviens neko tādu netaisa šobrīd.
Kā viens no lielākajiem iemesliem varētu būt saules paneļu svars, kas ir samērā liels jo stikla biezums ārējais ir liels, un ta sanāktu tāda pasmaga vējdzirnava, un parasti vejdzirnavu spārni ir pēc iespējas vieglāki, + spārnu forma arī ar saules paneļiem ir pašvaka, un varbūt ka tāpēc tie kas domā par vējdzirnavām nespēj vienkārši tādu saulvejdzirnavas formu ideju līmenī pieņemt, jo vejdzirnavām viss tur baigi optimizēts pēc striktiem airodinamikas likumiem a te vienkārši kantaina stikla plāksne spārnu vietā. 
es te nesen skatījos tādu hronologisku raidījumu par ASV stealth lidmašinu F117, kur bīj stāstīts ka to anti radaru tehnologijas teorīju izgudroja viens krievs kādos tur ~60 gados un ka viņš gāja ar savu ideju pie lidmašin būvētājiem tie saķēra galvu un viņu nodirsa ka ideja ir sūds, un tādi kantaini lidaparāti ir neiespējami, nelidos un vispār nekam neder, bet ka ASV ap ~71 gadu uzraka to krievu zinātnieka teoriju saskatīja viņas potenciālu izstrādaja formu un nesa saviem avio inženieriem, tie tāpat kā krievi bīj šokā, par tādu kroplu lidmašinu bet atkarībā no krievījas, asv teica lai taisa tik ilgi kamēr tā kroplā kaste lidos, un grūti gāja, bet beigās uztaisīja. 

un šitā ideja arī itkā itkā nav nekāds cukurs, tipa nav ne skaista vējdzirnava, ne arī smuka saules paneļu rinda, vai standart saules 2 asu meklētājs, + vēl paneļi no 2 pusēm, kur viena mala ir mūžigā ēnā, bet pievilcība ir tajās unikālajās īpašibās ko tāds apvienojums piedāvā.
Lai tā vejdzirnava būtu lēta tam mastam(kājai) ir jābūt pēc iespējas mazākai, tāpēc ka skaidrs ka konstrukcija būs smaga un garu mastu taisīt nekādas lielas jēgas tur nav, līdz ar to laba vieta kur tādu dzirnavu likt būtu kāds jumts, esoša struktūra kas iedotu to vajadzīgo augstumu virs zemes līmeņa, lai varētu noķert vismaz kautcik normālu vēju.

----------


## zzz

epis savu dziiviiti beigs psihenee. Shameeja galvas slimiibas progresee.

----------


## sharps

Epi sācis būtu ar standarta lietām un mācījies tās uzbūvēt nevis te nabaga bobīti čakarējis. Beidz fantazēt par stealthiem. Var sanākt gluži pretējs efekts izgrūst naudiņu un saprast ka tur nekas nevar nemaz strādāt. Uzbūvē beidzot kādu standarta lietu. Veic mērijumus. Aprēķinus utt. Jā un nemētājies no vienas tēmas pie otras. avs jaunības maksimālims "visu vai neko" tev pēc gadiem 15mit 20mit liks saprast ka esi lieki zeme laiku nometis.

Māri par to saules paneļu izdegšanu. Hannoveres izstādē redzēju kā no šādiem paneļiem tiek aizvests prom siltums, kas tiek izmantots karstajam ūdenim. Temperatūru visai lielu var iegūt.

----------


## Jurkins

> Māri par to saules paneļu izdegšanu. Hannoveres izstādē redzēju kā no šādiem paneļiem tiek aizvests prom siltums, kas tiek izmantots karstajam ūdenim. Temperatūru visai lielu var iegūt.


 Lūk, man šī ideja radās reiz teoretizējot pa saules baterijām, pamatā gan bija nevis doma par "izdegšanu", bet sagrābstīta infa, ka lietderības koeficients pieaugot temperatūrai krītas diezgan būtiski. Tālāk par teoretizēšanu gan neesmu ticis  :: .

----------


## sharps

> Lūk, man šī ideja radās reiz teoretizējot pa saules baterijām, pamatā gan bija nevis doma par "izdegšanu", bet sagrābstīta infa, ka lietderības koeficients pieaugot temperatūrai krītas diezgan būtiski. Tālāk par teoretizēšanu gan neesmu ticis .


 
Pieaugot temperatūrai pusvadītāju elementu dzīves laiks arī samazinās,  kas arī ir izdegšana. Lietderības koeficinets Si PV paneļiem ir aptuveni  20%. Šiem arī efektivitāte stiprāk atkarīga no temperatūrām, nekā  modernajiem plēves PV elementiem ar 40% efektivitāti. Izmantojot paneļu  dzesēšanu var nošaut divus zaķus vienlaikus jeb iegūt siltumu (80%) un  elektrību (20%). Tikai jautājums kā panākt liekā siltuma novadīšanu no  Si PV elementiem. Diemžēl tai izstādē nebija laika dziļāk papētīt  konstrukciju. Īsumā vispārējais princips bija uz siltumsūkni bāzēts.


PS
http://agronomy.emu.ee/vol10Spec1/p10s126.pdf

Hibrīdās saules baterijas saucās.

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, pag 40% ???  ::  Širptrebam? Tad pat informācijas ziņā esmu ārkārtīgi atpalicis.

----------


## sharps

Lētas viņas nav. Ja nemaldos pat kādi pāris simti dolāri par katru vatu. Pielieto pārsvarā kosmosa stacijās. Tādēļ pārsvarā vēl tiek Si PV izmantoti. Saucās "Multijunction Photovoltaic Cells".

http://www.reuk.co.uk/Multi-Junction-Solar-Cells.htm

----------


## Jurkins

Tad, kad tā cena nokritīsies tos pāris simtus reižu, būs vērts par šīm runāt. Nezinu kādam tehnoloģiskajam lēcienam ir jānotiek.

----------


## marisviens

Nedomaaju to saukt par projektu, par realizeetu ne tik, jo sisteema ir vajadziibas gadiijumaa papildinaama.
Lietoju 12V un 220V paraleeli. 220 tikai tur, kur citaadi riiki nav veel iegaadaati, paareejais no 12V, zaagis, urbis, sliipmashiina, lodaamurs, ut.t.t.
Dziivojamaa maajaa tikai 12V sisteema, viens 100Ah akumulators.
Nav man televizora, kaadus gadus septinjus ::  un patreiz nav arii ledusskapja, jo to, kas atri bojaajas es neeedu.
Akumulatorus protams var izmantot jebkaadus, kurus var atljauties, bet es ar tiem negribu aizrauties, driizaak papildinaashu sisteemu ar uudensdzirnu, lai elektriibas pluusma ir patstaaviigaaka.
Benziina generators tika iepirkts, bet varu to paardot, ja kaadam vajag, man tas ir lieks.

----------

